# John Daly - Cussing?



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

from Publishers Weekly:

Daly Says it Took Eight Passes to Edit Down His "Cussing"
Golfer John Daly receives a lot of press for revelations in his book JOHN 

DALY: My Life In and Out of the Rough, coming next week from Harper. He 

covers his four marriages, alcohol problems, and a gambling habit he 

estimates has cost him over $50 million since 1992. Knight Ridder 

reports: "Daly said the book was edited eight times, usually toning down 

the coarse language, so he could give the publisher the product it wanted 

without doing too much damage to the PGA Tour." Daly adds, "There's a lot 

of cussing in the book, but we toned it down as much as we could."

Daly is set to appear on 60 Minutes this weekend.


----------



## CanCaddy (Apr 25, 2006)

Interesting. The story they had in our local paper didn't say anything about cussing - it was just talking about the revelation of a gambling problem in addition to the other problems that most people knew of. I think it said something like he lost $1.5 million once in Vegas within a few hours. Geez, now that's a problem!

I wonder if there will be any fallout from the PGA about all this stuff. I don't know if the book says he's into bookie-type gambling, but we all know the pall that cast over The Great One's trip to the Olympics to coach the Canadian hockey team to have his wife's "alleged" association with sports gambling leaked to the press.

At least Daly's got the sense to have an LLC set up for his merchandising efforts. Wonder if the stores that carry his stuff will reassess the situation now?


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't think there'll be a problem unless they can prove he bet on golf... IIRC the Gretzky thang was more about his wife betting on hockey, yes?


----------

